# The weigh in...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

A shy over 14 lbs fully loaded (sans water bottles) with Roval Carbon Clincher 32s. Haven’t weighed with my Enve 2.2 tubulars yet, but assuming would drop below 14 lbs.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

eugenetsang said:


> :thumbsup: looking good!


Thanks Eugene!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice job, enjoy it!!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wetworks said:


> Nice job, enjoy it!!


Ty! Appreciate it. And will do 😉


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice... really nice!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

TricrossRich said:


> Nice... really nice!


Thanks Rich!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice. Size 54? I need some lighter wheels for mine but otherwise I'm loving it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

taodemon said:


> Very nice. Size 54? I need some lighter wheels for mine but otherwise I'm loving it.


Ty. Yes. She’s a 54. As pictured with the roval 32s she’s right at 14 as you can see. I put my Enve 2.2 tubular on and easily drops to the 13s. I usually ride with the rovals unless doing a massive ride with 10+k elevation gain... or if doing a uphill time trial.


----------

